# Doriano De Rosa leaves De Rosa to start Bixxis



## merckxman

ITALIAN CYCLING JOURNAL: Bixxis, Doriano De Rosa Follows His Own Road


----------



## Cinelli 82220

Speechless!

Did he have a falling out with Cristiano? Never hear much of Danilo either.

I've seen so many pictures of him welding in his little private room in the De Rosa factory. Always hoped to get an XS or Titanio of some sort with his name on it. 
So sad to see a great name like De Rosa disappear, what the heck is with "BIXXIS"?

The comment about the Gios brothers fighting is appropriate. I can see Doriano wanting to be like Pegoretti or Gios, very limited and artisan-level work, vs Cristiano wanting to grow the brand.


----------



## merckxman

Doriano was the last of any of the family members of the great Italian family brands (Colnago, Pinarello, De Rosa) that was actually framebuilding. That made the ones he was making special.


----------



## Cinelli 82220

What about Marco Gios, son of Aldo? Are they builders or are those frames contracted out? They are very nice.

Colnago himself, I don't think he made anything after about 1970. Rossin actually made the hour bike that Colnago took credit for. That was one of the reasons he took off on his own.

Alberto Masi still does a bit of building but he's in his seventies.


----------



## velodog

I guess if you want a Schwinn you get a Waterford and if you want a DeRosa you get a Bixxis.

I'd be happy to ride a bike that said Bixxis on the downtube knowing who built it.


----------



## Trek_5200

When it comes to Titanium or Steel I'm unclear of the advantage an Italian bike has for Americans. I know there's a Passoni but I could travel right to Seven, K Bedford or a good local builder in the North East and get a quality bike built to a custom spec. I'm not questioning Doriano's skills, but I don't see what Bixxis brings to the table.


----------



## Bill2

This program visits many builders still at work in Italy: Bici d'artista, Bike Channel - Tutto sull'universo della bicicletta on Sky


----------



## Cinelli 82220

New bixxis facebook page, lots of nice framebuilding tooling. 

https://www.facebook.com/Bixxis


----------

